# Creaks on built 585



## cctexas (May 12, 2006)

Dealing with some creaking issues on my 585 with about 800 miles on it. Wondering if something is going on in the headset area as I have ruled out the front wheel and possibly the handlebar/stem. 

Any help is appreciated if you have run in to similar issues as it is very annoying. :mad2:


----------



## DoubleT (Feb 27, 2006)

cctexas said:


> Dealing with some creaking issues on my 585 with about 800 miles on it. Wondering if something is going on in the headset area as I have ruled out the front wheel and possibly the handlebar/stem.
> 
> Any help is appreciated if you have run in to similar issues as it is very annoying. :mad2:


The last two bikes I had serious creaking sounds and for both it was the bottom bracket. One BB was a worn thread and the other cracked ball bearings. The sounds travel throught the frame confusing you where the original source really is. Always thought it was my handle bars or headset. If you can take it to a mechanic and ride it on rollers there.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I'm dealing with creaks in my new 585 also, about 300mi. I also think it's coming from headset, and haven't had time to take it apart. Partly because I've never done it before and I'm concerned I might screw something up.  I notice when I stop peddaling the creak stops-until I hit rough spots in the road, then it returns. So if I'm not pedaling, and still hearing creak, it seems it's coming from headset. I was told this creak is common in 585's, but that the fix is to grease the cups in headset. I'll just have to take the time and give it a try.


----------



## Road cyclist (Jan 15, 2005)

Woolbury said:


> I'm dealing with creaks in my new 585 also, about 300mi. I also think it's coming from headset, and haven't had time to take it apart. Partly because I've never done it before and I'm concerned I might screw something up.  I notice when I stop peddaling the creak stops-until I hit rough spots in the road, then it returns. So if I'm not pedaling, and still hearing creak, it seems it's coming from headset. I was told this creak is common in 585's, but that the fix is to grease the cups in headset. I'll just have to take the time and give it a try.


I have had a 585 for about a year now. The only time it creaked was when I improperly
adjusted my BB. My 585 is a stealth dark creakless devil now. I test drove a 585 in
a LBS before buying. Can't believe the creaking is common in 585's. 
I say its operator error that can be corrected with experience. 

I was told not to use CF spacers underneath the stem because they will creak.
Because I am anal at times, I polished the CF spacer mating ends with 600 grit sandpaper
and mag polish until I had a glass-like smooth finish.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*lube everything...*

I had no creaks until about 400 miles, the I got a creaking that was hard to pinpoint. I took the shotgun approach and lubed everything. Took the fork off, even removed the headset bearing seats, greased all bearing and seat contacts with the frame and fork and reassembled. I also greased the underside of the top section of the headset and lightly greased the faces of the one 5mm spacer I use. While I was at it, I gave the seatpost clamp some spray lubing, lubed the chainring bolts and shot a little spray lube around the BB cup threads. No creaks on a short ride this morning.


----------



## Woolbury (Oct 12, 2005)

I landed up doing the opposite. I did nothing and my creak disappeared. Only sound I have now is a little vibration from my computer mount-should be a pretty simple fix. Don't know how long it will last but I'm enjoying the sound of silence.


----------



## tsteahr (Dec 29, 2002)

Make sure your crankset binder bolts and chainring bolts are torqued correctly. I have had a campy binder bolt loosen and cause creaking.


----------

